# Whistle Success



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am taking the boys out in the backyard to go potty and it is usually safe out there. In and Out potty you know. We were out no less than 1 minute and Dexter bolts to the side of the house, out of sight. If Dextertakes off in a run, the Jack is right behind him.

So, I go through the house to get my whistle and come to the front door. No Havs in sight. I blow the whistle from the porch and Jack shows up and I call him, lots of treats. I blow the whistle again and Dexter shows up from around the house. He probably went to the deck instead. I call Dexter and he comes, lots of treats given. 

All of this was in less than 5 minutes. 

I finally got to use my whistle in an emergency setting! They probably saw a cat and took off to chase. Thanks Dave for the whistle lesson!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome, Linda!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good job !! That's great. I am having success with the whistle too but just inside the house and outside in my fenced yard even when I am out of sight for her. But there are so many scary things happening to our dogs that I am not ready to let Ache off leash outside, no way. But I keep practicing in case I have an emergency. Thanks, Dave !!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I missed this one, have missed a lot of things lately. Where is the thread about the whistle training, please.  I obviously am clueless about how to use the search feature on this forum, because I have *never* found what I am looking for when trying to use it. :frusty:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Let me see if this works.
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15439


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you. Found the articles. Bookmarked them. Now, when I have time, I want to read them.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link, Shimply . . . An emergency whistle . . .what a GREAT idea!

Congrats on your quick thinking, Linda . . .glad there was a happy ending


----------

